# Gran Torino



## Blake Bowden (Jan 11, 2009)

Saw this last night...WOW...another amazing performance by Eastwood...

[video=youtube;nuJjTyEnKFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuJjTyEnKFA[/video]


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to go see Clint Eastwood go postal!


----------



## KD5NM (Jan 11, 2009)

A pretty good movie, but I think the ending should have been different.


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 11, 2009)

think the wife and i are going to go to the late feature on thursday since i have to stay up all night to have a "sleep deprived" EEG on Friday.


----------

